# VEPCO Hot Ditch Permit



## Funbob235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Can anyone of you fine people tell me where or how I could obtain a fishing Permit for the Vepco Hot Ditch in Chesapeake. Is there a web site with information, or someone to contact?


((In advance I don't need anyone saying anything negative, just help would be great thanks))


Bobby


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Not to sound negative, but I do not believe the Chesapeake location does permits.

If it does it might be similiar to the Yorktown facility that only issues them to York county residents.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey bob I think they stopped doing that last year.There was some problems with the guys game warrens I didn't get the hole story but I think they stopped doing the fishing passes thou.I know this don't help you but just give them a call to make shore.


----------



## Funbob235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Cdog, thanks the last time I checked which would be last year they did, However it has been since Dec 09. 

Hey Moby, thanks for your response too So I'm assuming that there is no more fishing back there anymore?  Boo, I had a really good time last time I went... I went with someone who retired from Vepco ((So he can go whenever))...but I was just trying to cover me. 

Again thanks guys for your help, looks like I need to find a new spot.. I just got back from Az and need to get back in the game Thanks again

Bobby-


----------



## rosegc30 (Apr 10, 2010)

*hot ditch permit*

why do you need a permit for the hotditch? you can't just fish in there with a VA fishing permit? I seen ALOT!! of fishing boats in there this weekend all over.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

They are talking about fishing from the shore and that is private property and hence the need for permission.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

“Hot Ditch” Fishing Pass program discontinued 

Paid Advertisement During the last several years, Dominion’s Chesapeake Energy Center has sold fishing passes with 100% of the proceeds going to support the United Way of South Hampton Roads. These passes allowed the holder fishing access to the “Hot Ditch” from Dominion property. In an effort to support fish conservation efforts, Dominion has decided to discontinue the fishing pass program. We would like to extend a sincere “Thank You” to everyone who supported the program, The United Way, and our friends and neighbors in need.


----------



## Funbob235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Map for your info, I was wondering what was going on. Now I know, thanks again for everyone who' responded and gave me what they know. Again looks like I'll have to find a new spot Take care guys, its raining outside

Bobby-


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well dang, I stand corrected. I had no idea they used to have passes. Ooops.:redface:


----------



## Funbob235 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ha ha, its all good Cdog, thats what this page is for... to help each other out But I do thank you for coming in and at least putting something to the question...^_^


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Back when the OLD people found the ditch, there was no permit. NO BOATERS new about this spot. I new 5-6 that fished it on foot. Long walk until you got to know the VEPCO guys you saw sometimes. Then SOMEONE BLEW THE SECRET. 100s of people, trash, etc. That was bad. HOMELAND SECURITY says wee are all spooky and may blow up the plant. My neighbor was told to move a dock that has been there 20yrs because it was too close to a bridge. Is that STUPID or WHAT? Back to the ditch, get a boat. sorry.


----------

